# Thanh Hải Châu giới thiệu Top 6 Máy lạnh âm trần 5 hp được chọn cho thi công lắp đặt



## haichaukindoanh (19 Tháng tư 2021)

Bạn đang cần tìm mua máy lạnh âm trần tiết kiệm điện lắp đặt cho không gian nhà xưởng, nhà hàng, quán ăn, khách sạn, trung tâm thương mại ... có diện tích < 80m2 thì máy lạnh âm trần 5hp inverter chính là sự lựa chọn phù hợp nhất cho công trình của bạn.

Máy lạnh âm trần 5hp với 4 hướng gió thổi mang lại sự thoải mái , vận hành êm ái, kiểu dáng, độ ồn thấp. Với thiết kế vuông kiểu dáng dễ hài hòa về thẩm mỹ giúp dễ dàng hơn trong việc thiết kế nội thất, được tích hợp công nghệ invereter giúp tiết kiệm điện năng và chi phí sử dụng cho người dùng.









»» Thanh Hải Châu giới thiệu top 6 sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần inverter 5 ngựa được các nhà thầu ưu tiên lựa chọn cho các công trình .




1. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG ATNQ48GMLE7


Máy lạnh Âm trần ATNQ48GMLE7 tiết kiệm điện hiệu quả lên tới 30% so với máy điều hòa thông thường, hiệu suất làm lạnh nhanh hơn, hoạt động êm ái hơn, và giúp tăng tuổi thọ của sản phẩm.


• Giá : 35,300,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)


• Xuất xứ : Thái Lan


• Bảo hành : 1 năm


• Công suất : 46000 btu












2. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN TOSHIBA RAV-SE1251UP-V


Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-SE1251UP-V với công nghệ Inverter sẽ cho máy hoạt động tối đa mà còn tiết kiệm đến 70% công suất hao phí khi hoạt động. Sử dung công nghệ kháng khuẩn tiên tiến IAQ được tích hợp, giúp bạn loại bỏ các mùi hôi khó chịu, nấm mốc, các kí sinh trùng trong không khí, bảo vệ sức khỏe cho gia đình bạn một cách hiệu quả nhất.


• Giá : 40,800,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)


• Xuất xứ : Thái Lan


• Bảo hành : 1 năm


• Công suất : 12.5 kW











3. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN PANASONIC S-42PU1H5B


Điều hòa âm trần Panasonic S-42PU1H5B khẳng định đẳng cấp với chất lượng tốt, kiểu dáng bền đẹp. Công nghệ điều khiển mới cho phép người dùng lựa chọn nhiều góc độ điều chỉnh hướng gió với 3 chế độ điều chỉnh hướng gió thổi, dàn nóng có lớp cách nhiệt bên trong lẫn bên ngoài để tránh đọng nước trong điều kiện thời tiết ẩm ướt.


• Giá : 33,950,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)


• Xuất xứ : Malaysia


• Bảo hành : 1 năm


• Công suất : 42000 btu












4. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN FCFC125DVM


Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin FCFC125DVM được ưa chuộng bởi chất lượng máy tốt, ít hỏng hóc, ít phải bảo hành và thiết kế dễ thi công , lắp đặt. Ứng dụng công nghệ tiết kiệm điện inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện nang và giảm chi phí cho người dùng. Daikin còn được biết đến với dịch vụ bảo hành nhanh chóng , uy tín trên thị trường.


• Giá : 40,450,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)


• Xuất xứ : Thái lan


• Bảo hành : 1 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén


• Công suất : 42700 btu













5. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN MITSUBISHI HEAVY FDT125VG


Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi FDT125VG remote không dây. Là loại máy điều hòa không khí âm trần sử dụng hệ thống biến tần tiết kiệm điện Inverter và dòng Gas lạnh R410A an toàn với môi trường. Hơn nữa dòng sản phẩm này có nhiều thiết kế tân tiến đem lại sự thoải mái và tiện lợi nhất cho người dùng.


• Giá : 53,300,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)


• Xuất xứ : Thái Lan


• Bảo hành : 2 năm


• Công suất : 42700 btu











6. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN GREE GU125T/A-K


Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Gree GU125T/A-K với thiết kế sang trọng, dễ dàng lắp đặt bảo trì, với chế độ khử ẩm nhẹ và tự làm sạch máy mang đến bầu không khí trong lành cho không gian sống của bạn. Máy tự sao lưu lại các chế độ cài đặt trước khi bị mất điện.


• Giá : 35,450,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)


• Xuất xứ :Trung Quốc


• Bảo hành : 3 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén


• Công suất : 40944 btu












»» Trên đây top 6 máy lạnh âm trần 5hp được các nhà thầu ưu tiên lựa chọn và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho các công trình của mình. Với công nghệ inverter là sự lựa chọn thông thái nhất giúp tiết kiệm điện năng, giúp căn phòng làm lạnh nhanh chóng trong tích tắc, cũng như đảm bảo độ bền bỉ với thời gian cho máy lạnh. sản phẩm hoạt động êm ái, giảm thiểu tối đa độ ồn giúp không gian yên tĩnh. Khi khách hàng lựa chọn cho mình sản phẩm ưng ý nhất cần tư vấn và báo giá sản phẩm chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ :


CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU


• Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM

• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com

• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân

• Phòng bán hàng : 02822007099 – 096.2829.308

• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com


----------

